# wohin mit der Logik des Spiel



## julian.veh (23. Mai 2012)

Hi

Der Titel des Themas ist wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so passend, aber eine besser Formulierung ist mir nicht eingefallen. Ich programmiere gerade Snake. Und die Schlange kann jetzt schon mit einer variablen Länge richtig laufen, zu mindest so, dass es mir erstmal reicht. 
Jetzt bin ich so weit, dass ich die Körner oder was die auch frisst hinzufügen will, was ich denke ich mit Zufallszahlen mache. Jedenfalls frage ich mich jetzt wie es besser ist die Körner aufzunehmen, also das eigentliche Spiel umzusetzen.
Ich könnte ja herausfinden, ob sich die Grafiken von Schlange und Korn berühren, oder ob die Koordinaten übereinstimmen. Vllt macht es bei dem Spiel nicht so einen Unterschied, aber bei größeren schon und das habe ich mich immer schon gefragt, wenn ich irgendein Spiel gespielt habe. 
Also ums konkreter zu formulieren: Habe ich verloren, wenn ich den rand berühre, oder wenn die Koordinaten des Randes mit denjenigen der Schlange übereinstimmen?

lG Hoffentlich versteht jemand, was ich will


----------



## Marco13 (23. Mai 2012)

Die Titelfrage und der Inhalt des Beitrags weichen schon deutlich voneinander ab. Zur Titelfrage: In eine oder mehrere Methoden von einer oder mehreren Klassen  Zum Inhalt: Ausgehend von Collision detection - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia kann man sich beliebig lange mit diesem Thema beschäftigen.


----------



## faetzminator (30. Mai 2012)

julian.veh hat gesagt.:


> Also ums konkreter zu formulieren: Habe ich verloren, wenn ich den rand berühre, oder wenn die Koordinaten des Randes mit denjenigen der Schlange übereinstimmen?



Letzteres, ansonsten könnte die Schlange gar nicht an der Wand/Mauer/Rand entlang "kriechen".


----------

